# Oh My ...



## Emzi (Dec 14, 2012)

ok so this is the weirdiest thing for me to be writing but ... I'm Pregnant!!!!

Last night was the most surreal night of my life and im still riding the happy cloud and feel like im gunna come crashing down.

You see i thought i was going to have trouble getting my pregnant, the time between my periods are 40+ days and ive been tested for PCO - came back clear so thought trying would take awhile, not only that but Ive just had 7 weeks off work ill, my bloods have been horrendus and I dont even want to think of my HbA1c, whilst off I had a gap of 52 days between periods and now im back at work and feeling better my period suddenly went to 28 days and i was getting some signs but I was so confused coz I thought they could be period signs.

Last night I thought I would test just to put it to the back of my mind and stop me being in limbo and waiting and a very faint second line appeared I had to call in my other half and mum to get a second opinion as i wasnt sure (it was only a morrisons value one ) and they both saw it but was so faint. so off we trotted - extremely nervously and excited to morrisons and bought some more, I came back and re-tested after the other half ploughed me with water  and yep!!! the word 'Pregnant' appeared on the clear blue stick. Meaning im about 3-4 weeks as I conceived 2 weeks ago. 

Its still very early and only my mum and sister know and Im phoning my doctor and hospital clinic this morning, but i feel like i need to scream it out loud but scared too.

Im worried because ive just spent 3 days consuming lemsip, sore throat tablets and cough medcience plus i had 2 glasses of red wine at the weekend, my bloods are far from great ( although i had a 6.2 last night and a 5.8 so steady) I am on the prescribed folic acid which is a silver lining but im so scared something will go wrong, I had to test again this morning because I thought I might have dreamt it but Nope I havent still pregnant 

Any advice you can give give id appreciate it to the end of the earth - it'll keep me going til i get an appoinment esp on diet and food etc.

Thank you for listing to my long winded story it just feels good to be able o say it at this point to someone

By the way in case you didnt get it ... IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey, congratulations Emzi that's great!!

For me, the early weeks were the worst last time and pretty bad this time (I'm 15 weeks). I felt lousy, my levels seemed high for no reason, I'd also been taking OTC painkillers and at one point had half a bottle of wine! - i'd given up on thd folic acid, had a bad time at work and absolutely no idea why, although I should have because I'd been trying.....

And on top of that, you don't *look* pregnant so you don't get sympathy from strangers when you're feeling drained; and you darent tell people cos it's so damned early!  Its the most important thing in your head and nobody else has a clue what you're going through! Oh and your levels are often all over the place and you're more anxious about keeping them stable than ever before.

So here's my advice: it's hard to do anything about the squirmy feelings inside until after your first scan, when all being well it does get better, you start to 
breathe again. Meanwhile, show yourself some compassion, treat yourself gently and carefully, don't beat yourself up about things you can't change and take advice from a diabetic support team about the things you can change. It sounds as though you're off to an excellent start.


Excellent start.


----------



## Steff (Dec 14, 2012)

Great news emzi congratulations all the best with everything


----------



## chelle2183 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Emzi

Congratulations!! Im 22 weeks with my 2nd at the moment so anything i can help with ask away and i'll answer if i can. Agree with lizze that the 1st trimester is pretty bad i was up n down alot esp when the sickness kicked in, i wouldnt beat urself up wen ur ill ur bg will be high and the reason we r not allowed ibrofen etc so far as i know is because they dont know how it affects pregnancy, i had horrible toothache before i knew and took co codimal  

Are u taking vitamin d? I was advised to take this as well as folic acid. My control is tons better now but was horrible 6 months pre pregnancy my hba1c was 11%  but its now 5.7% but thats nit been easy to acheive. My control range aim for bg is 4-7 

I have to be honest the worry never leaves completley im always thinking oh i hope that dip/high didnt affect baby will everything be ok n ive had my 20 week scan lol its just a mummy thing to worry


----------



## Twitchy (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations!! Totally agree with Lizzie, the first tri can be grim...so take it gently, test as often as you need to & watch out for over corrections either way. DUK do a useful booklet available on their website, a few quid but well worth it. 

Take care & rest when you need to, it's tiring!  xxxx


----------



## MCH (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations on you great news.

What a wonderful Christmas present for you both - not to mention you mum and sister.


----------



## Casper (Dec 30, 2012)

Congratulations!!

I have twin girls who are now ten, my pregnancy caused no problems, apart from being a huuuuuge size, its a tremendous incentive to get your bloods in order. Well done


----------

